# Retrolisthesis ICD-9



## gingerly1109 (Jun 25, 2009)

Got an answer and unsure how to delete this thread - thanks


----------



## tazmania (Feb 8, 2011)

*Retrolisthesis*

What was the ICD-9 for this?


----------

